# November Pic of the Month Comp.



## harrigab

let's get the ball rolling ;D, same as last month, up to 2 pics per member as long as they were taken in calendar month of competition.


----------



## Taram

Juno and my daughter Belle x


----------



## Bronson

What the heck are these prickly things!?


----------



## Lyndam

Lyndam1 
You can see who is top 'dog'.


----------



## harrigab

my first entry this month


----------



## einspänner

Love love love her expression in that shot, Doug!


----------



## Kafka

King of the hill
(taken this morning)


----------



## Sf49ersy5

Here is our 8 month old pup Sydney absolutely exhausted after chasing chukars all day on Saturday.


----------



## emilycn

the baby teeth are FINALLY coming loose


----------



## DougAndKate

Last of the leaves are falling here, made for a beautiful hike on Saturday though.


----------



## Rebelbnkr

Emilycn - your picture made me laugh out loud! It is great...thanks for sharing!! ;D


----------



## Huntsmansjoy

Here's my boy for the November entry!


----------



## RugersParents

Ruger out training with the check cord. November entry. Thanks


----------



## Rebelbnkr

Duke's favorite sleeping position!


----------



## redbirddog

Headless Vizslas

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/11/ground-squirrels-hide-from-vizslas.html


----------



## texasred

Cash duck hunting


----------



## Carolina Blue

Investigating a freaky spider we found!


----------



## CatK

I love how interested they are in everything!


----------



## charl0111

Just watching Television


----------



## redbirddog

When Chloe and Bailey take a bath. :


----------



## R E McCraith

A dip in a cattle water basin meens 1 thing - in the field & hunting !!!!! a good place to hunt around - upland birds & turkey's love what the cattle do not digest - LOL


----------



## Taram

Tough day!


----------



## trevor1000

"_Bacchus_ - The Greek god of wine"

I should have named him "Pie Eyed" or "Tipsy" maybe​


----------



## splackitt

He sleeps like this all the time. I never imagined I would love him the way I do. Indescribable


----------



## Lyndam

Our 2nd pic . The lovely Ruby at 6 months in our lovely Cathedral City


----------



## SuperV

my contribution...


----------



## SuperV

after the long day of hunting....


----------



## tknafox2

I was working in the yard today, aside from the pup attached to my glove, and the major assistance with hole digging, it was a fairly productive afternoon... we will see if the lovely plants that were bedded remain ... :
So this is how I spend most of my day, walking, playing, training, stepping over miss Pearl as she snores on the landing of the stairway (trusting beast that she is... we would NEVER step on her) Fergy chomps happily beside me teething on his hardended rawhide chew bone ( bless the person who invented this for dogs) I guess he is tired, he just went to curl up with the warm snoring hound dog. 
I just Love November !!


----------



## emilycn

fergy looks really good.... and BIG! how much does he weigh now? I think Lua is close the same age and she's only a chunky 25 lbs


----------



## BFrancs

Here are my two pix...of Hunter and Roxxy.

...this is my first time entering.


----------



## CatK

Photo number one!

Just to clarify, I didn't wedge that on there, he quite frequently runs up to me with his full wiggle on having picked it up like that himself! He can't see a thing, but he's over the moon with himself!


----------



## Melissa_DT

A pet store near me was running photo sessions with Santa to raise money for the local humane society. Naturally I participated both for the good cause and for the cute photo-op


----------



## Taika

My very best smile- Taika 10 months


----------



## dmak

Kauzy and I tracking some elk. Couldn't get close enough for a shot but we had fun


----------



## charliecoyot

Here are two from this past weekend:

1. On the way to chase pheasants - Roothee functioning as a fine co-pilot heading to the first field.

2. After 2 straight days in the field.

She just keeps getting more cute and more fun.


----------



## AlmaPup

After two months log pause, here's our entry


----------



## Laika

Laika looks a little goofy, but she is showing off her runner hips . Taken at a short trail race earlier this month.


----------



## Ksana

Is there winter already? It is so unfair: the hunting season was way too short!


----------



## Melissa_DT

My second pic entry- Bentley taking in the snow flakes!


----------



## Ksana

Papa, take me to the off-leash park!


----------



## CrazyCash

Cash let's Penny get away with just about anything!


----------



## trevor1000

A seemingly traditional "V" pic for my second pic for Nov.​


----------



## born36

Best Friends


----------



## Suliko

Haven't taken many pics in November but here are two pics of my girls: Sophie guarding the turkeys by the oven and Pacsi's begging face


----------



## einspänner

haha, no one is getting through her to those turkeys!


----------



## Darcy1311

The photo that Suliko posted reminded me of my Weimaraner, he would sit by the oven for 90 minutes waiting for a chicken to cook, sat there drooling,bless him....


----------



## harrigab

hmm, now would it be bad form to enter a pic that the pro took of Ruby on Grouse day???


----------



## Rudy

Darcy none can steal Your great memories with Your Great dog and Mate

I feel Your Heart 

Bless him 200x From My Team

I still greatly Miss My Sir Coppertopper
He was the Man who can

and He stood in my Brain surgeries after a bad brain bleed and massive stroke after my last card war a very bad poor core choice I was 47 : :'(

one went 9 hours and He and Her Never left my sides

the Ones I bought cars and more ran IN BUNCHES :-\

2 hung in for my fight for life My Daughter and My Red 

the Icu was great to me they let him stay in the waiting center

He would not Leave me

You were blessed Darcy 

Big Pappa Pump Get Up we have some fun to add

14 brain lesions later and No odds to make age 50 they said

I asked them for snap on drills this mellons a full 22 inches : 

they must have used Craftsman

I beat that day and date by miles

and trust me learning how to walk and even talk is tough work and real core humbling :-\

It seems MY writing skills never came back ;D

I just needed a Rest ;D ;D 

and a kiss From My Red


----------



## SEABREEZE

beauty Eli xxx :-*


----------



## oliveJosh12

My entries :-*


----------



## Darcy1311

harrigab said:


> hmm, now would it be bad form to enter a pic that the pro took of Ruby on Grouse day???


 You should enter two photographs from the grouse day, it's still a photo of Ruby after all....just wait till I get my new camera for my Christmas... ;D


----------



## R E McCraith

Can I enter a print done ( of PIKE ) by Vargas ? PIKE is SEXY - LOL- PIKE is catch me if you can - problem is - I have a long gun in hand !!!


----------



## harrigab

Darcy1311 said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, now would it be bad form to enter a pic that the pro took of Ruby on Grouse day???
> 
> 
> 
> You should enter two photographs from the grouse day, it's still a photo of Ruby after all....just wait till I get my new camera for my Christmas... ;D
Click to expand...

I've already entered one pic this month C..only one pic left for me, although there's some belters from grouse day. I'll wait and see what tomorrows shoot brings ;D


----------



## harrigab

R said:


> Can I enter a print done ( of PIKE ) by Vargas ? PIKE is SEXY - LOL- PIKE is catch me if you can - problem is - I have a long gun in hand !!!


no problem Ron, as long as pic was taken in the calendar month fella


----------



## dmak

Here's our second photo. Kauzy just out doing his thing


----------



## R E McCraith

Har - look up Vargas - you being a Brit will loVe it - WW11 - nose art ( V's do have a great nose ) bombers & fighters - all had Vargas inspired NOSE ART !!!


----------



## mdcrec

These are 2 photos for November photo of the Month. This is Cash he is 7 months old. He is enjoying the Snow here in Vermont.


----------



## sniper john

Have not taken too many pictures this month, so about all I have so far is the turkey tracker picture.


----------



## Hunter.IT




----------



## Laika

Never did get my camera out for an action pic. I was trying out a new flash in this one. Rudolph never stood a chance


----------



## harrigab

good entries folks ;D, I might not get the poll up till after weekend so bear with me,,,it's me birthday and it's fallen at the end /start of the month....funny how my birthday always does that !ha ha


----------

